# Pista despegada de la placa



## Sebas117 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola,

estaba soldadando en una placa, y a intentar mejorar una soldadura se me a despegado el circulito donde se deposita el estaño, y ahora no consigo que haga contacto con la pista   , ¿alguien me puede decir que se hace en estos caso? 

Gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

Edita el titulo para que cumpla las normas del foro. Debe contener información sobre le contenido.
Sino sera movido a moderacion y no recibiras respuestas.
Si levantaste la pista por exceso de calor. Habria que ver en que condiciones quedo para ver si se peude reparar.
Suerte.


----------



## Sebas117 (Sep 27, 2007)

¿Y en que casos se puede reparar?, ¿hay algún sitio donde halla información de como repararla?, el caso es que era la última soldadura, y conseguir otra placa, y tener que desoldar todos lo componentes sería una catastrofe.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

Ahi esta mejor.
Puedes sacarle una foto para ver en que condiciones quedo la placa? a mi una sola vez se me despego la pista y era de una placa prototipo asi que me corri un agujerito y vovli a comenzar.
Con la magen se podria evaluar mejor.
Saludos


----------



## Sebas117 (Sep 27, 2007)

Aquí va la foto.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

Upa que macana, son pistas muy pequeñitas.
No se ve bien si la pista aparte de despegarse se rompio y se desprendio del resto. Si es asi quizas puedas hacer un pequeño puente desde dodne deberia llegar esa pista hasta donde la pista se hag aun poco mas robusta. Pero siendo que ya despegaste una creo que corres el riesgo de despegar mas. Sino habia unos marcadores que tiraban pistas con una tinta conductora especial. quizas con algo asi puedas repararla. ¿La placa de que es?¿podrias llegar a reemplazarla?
Vas a tener que practicar las habilidades con el soldador. Y quizas utilizar uno de menos potencia.
Suerte


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

Vi la segunda foto despues de publicar el mensaje, ¿que entra por el agujerito? Si es un cable quizas puedas doblarle sobre la pista y con cuidado y pulso de cirujano meterle un puntito de estaño.


----------



## Sebas117 (Sep 27, 2007)

la placa la podría reemplazar, pero sería muy caro, y soy estudiante. Si no hay ningun problema para usar un cable normal en vez de la pista puedo conectar el cable directamente a la siguiente soldadura, sería una chapucilla pero puede servir, ¿o no?.

Respecto al del soldador es el único que tengo, pero si que he notado que calienta mucho.

Una preguntilla, es que es cambiado de estaño con plomo, al de plata y cobre, ¿puede ser que agarre peor el estaño ahora?

Y finalmente, para que no me vuelva a pasar ¿que puedo hacer?, aparte de intentar cambiar el soldador.

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

La del puente hasta la próxima soldadura es en verdad una chapuza, pero hay que zafarla de algún modo no? cualquier cosa que pruebes de ahora en mas lo peor que puede hacer es no andar, pero ve con cuidado e no estropear mas placa.

El soldador yo personalmente uso 40W, pero la hago rápido, si prefieres tomarte mas tiempo uno de 30 quizas sea mas indicado para vos. Siempre con punta cerámica bien limpia.

La soldadura es de estaño plomo 60/40 NINGUNA OTRA. La plata cobre funde a una temperatura mucho mayor y no es adecuada. El estaño debe ser de muy buena calidad y tener fundente. No utilizar ninguna otra proporción que la del eutectico 60/40.

Para que no te vuelva a pasar lo siguiente.
1) Lee el tutorial de soldadura "Tutorial: Como soldar con estaño?
" aportado por el amigo Anthony que esta en este foro que esta excelente apra darse cuenta de todo lo que uno hace mal. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16433.html
2) Utiliza buenos materiales y herramientas
3) Quemate los dedos y practica practica y practica un poco más.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 27, 2007)

no te compliques, tranquilo soldalo cualquier lado que se encuentre con conexion electrica y ya


----------



## Sebas117 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pues sí, ay que cagarla para aprender, y respecto a lo del estaño-plomo, en europa han prohibido el plomo, por eso de que no es bueno para la salud, y ya no venden estaño con plomo, el que me han vendido es el sustituto, pero claro, como a sido un poco precipitado, no se una aleación tan buena como la de plomo.

Seguiré currandomelo, y gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

De nada y mucha suerte. Aqui en la Argentina "por suerte" se sigue consiguiendo sin problemas. Mientras nadie se ponga a chupar las soldaduras jejeje.
Saludos y cualquier duda continua consultando.


----------



## JV (Sep 27, 2007)

En realidad estamos "dejando" el plomo de lado, ahora viene de 63/37 en vez de 60/40 

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 3, 2007)

En serio? Eso no me parece tan bien. La proporción de 60/40 no es caprichosa, es justamente la (unica) proporción del eutéctico plomo estaño, que es esto preguntaran algunos? Es la composición a la que una mezcla sólida funde como si fuese un compuesto puro. A todas las otras composiciones una de las fases funde antes que la otra y también solidifican a destiempo lo que produce que algunas zonas de la soldadura queden más concentradas que otras en alguno de los dos metales. Además solo a esa proporción no existe un estado intermedio entre sólido y líquido.
Quizas por los fundentes o algo tiene una justificación el pequeño cambio en la proporción, aun asi me resulta peculiar.
Perdon que me sale la quimica de adentro. JeJeJe.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## JV (Oct 3, 2007)

En el trabajo usamos 2 marcas, ambas nacionales, una para las medidas 0.5 y 0.7, y la otra para la medida 0.35. Ambas son 63/37.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

un consejo. cuando soldes el cable, adicionale un poco de silicone para que no te quede guindando y al poco tiempo se te rompa o te jale la pista (PEOR)  saludos.
Electroaficionado: gracias por la recomendacion.


----------



## Picchip (Dic 23, 2010)

Como se puede reparar o intentar que funcione mejor una pista que despues del atacado ha quedado muy fina?

Gracias de antemano y saludos


----------



## angel36 (Dic 23, 2010)

una foto no vendría mal.......

pero a saber...si esta conduce una alimentación importante o critica lo mejor seria rehacer el pcb....

otra opción seria reforzarla con un hilo de cobre y estañar bien la misma........pero si quedo muy fina...es probable que el mismo calor del soldador termine por despegarla de la placa.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2010)

Opción 1: La recubre con estaño
Opción 2: Le sueldas encima un alambre de cobre

Si la pista no conduce una cantidad importante de corriente, no le hace que sea fina.


----------



## Picchip (Dic 23, 2010)

es para el osciloscopio por tarjeta de sonido de mnicolau


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2010)

eso no conduce mucha corriente , solo con que conduzca estaría bien

Opción 3 : soldar un cablecito entre las soldaduras de los extremos de la pista muy fina o dañada.

Saludos !


----------



## Picchip (Dic 23, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos ya lo probare esta tarde


----------

